# Companies You Wish Would Come Back



## jus1gear (Apr 10, 2006)

I was just getting all sentimental over some of my old bikes and bike parts. 
Some bikes and parts that made an impression on me over the years

1. Barracuda, My old A2T was one of my favorite bikes.
2. Parkpre I had a Sceptor Comp that I must have put a million miles on.
3. Carrumba Double Barrel cranks. I would buy these and put them on every bike I ever had.
4. Marinovative brakes. Way ahead of their time.
5. Pro Flex, I loved my 856.
6. Kooka, The Kooka Racha brake levers were the coolest for their time.

Any Others???
Trav


----------



## M.J. (Feb 23, 2004)

Bridgestone


----------



## mikedeber (May 10, 2006)

not a bike part, but remember that juice company called Veryfine? that stuff was tasty.


----------



## PaMtnBkr (Feb 28, 2005)

For me it's Large Hardware shorts. Best shorts I ever had. Killer chamois and tough shell. Comfy as hell. I literally wore mine out, the material where it contacts the seat just disappeared after 3 years of non stop use. My other favorite company was Onza. Loved their Porcupine tires and their pedals too!


----------



## Rufudufus (Apr 27, 2004)

M.J. said:


> Bridgestone


That was my first thought too. Solid, no-nonsense bikes. And I wish Boone were still making titanium parts, though I probably couldn't afford them. Those cranks look insane!
http://www.boonerings.com/about.htm


----------



## TrailNut (Apr 6, 2004)

Ibis: steel and titanium frames, bikes, handlebars, stems, seatposts


----------



## jus1gear (Apr 10, 2006)

PaMtnBkr said:


> For me it's Large Hardware shorts. Best shorts I ever had. Killer chamois and tough shell. Comfy as hell. I literally wore mine out, the material where it contacts the seat just disappeared after 3 years of non stop use. My other favorite company was Onza. Loved their Porcupine tires and their pedals too!


I second Onza, I rode Porcs and the pedals for at least 5 years.

Trav


----------



## Jessep (Dec 1, 2004)

I always wanted a pair of Grafton's, but was a poor kid when they were around. Something tells me my 8" xt rotor works a bit better than these. But shimano doesn't use 3D violet..

*sigh*


----------



## BurkeVT (Jul 11, 2003)

*Suntour*

At least their old MTB component line. I still have a pair of 8spd XC pro thumbshifters on my hardtail. Their components were bomber, if not a little behind the rapidfire fold of Shimano in the early 90's.


----------



## Eric Hoefer (Jan 19, 2004)

I've got a set of Onza Barends Im holding on-to to throw on a retro project if I ever come across one that I wanna do. I loved those things but they just dont have a place on any of my bikes at the moment.


----------



## Colonel Flagg (Jan 7, 2006)

Bontrager (the real Bontrager, not the Trek reincarnation), Bridgestone, Mountain Goat, Swobo (I guess they're back), Schwinn/Paramount.


----------



## El Salt (Oct 18, 2004)

> a pair of Grafton's


Ahhh yes, I had these [Grafton's] on my Merlin HT on the straight bladed Ti fork. The one w/ the 1" head tube, and U-brake on the rear chainstay. Used a McMahn "Power Link" on the U-brake mounts. Anyone remember these?

MRC POWERLINK

This brake has a style of its own and is unique among all brakes because it uses a machined aluminum a scissored link arm between the brake arms to deliver simutaneous arm movement. Unfortuately this brake is made to fit U-Brake studs only The Power link is twist on the roller cam design in brakes. It is made of precision machined aluminum. Rather than a cable joining the end of each brake arm, the Power Link has two equal length, machined "bridge" or link pieces that revolve on precisely machined brass sleeves on the mounting stud. These bridge pieces are joined in the center with a pivoting brass bushing that incorporates a brake cable anchor bolt system. When the brake is installed, the brake wire is adjusted so the link pieces are pivoted down forming a "V". As the brake cable wire is drawn up, it pulls the bridge pieces so they are horizontal, which forces the brake arms apart and the brake pads to close around the rim. Direct linkage with firm positve braking. The Power Link comes with Kool Stop Eagle Claw pads and a MRC Power Link Flex-Plate. The Power Link weighs 153 grams, the brake pads add 47 grams, totaling 200 grams. The Flex Plate weighs 21 grams. The Power Link is available in Blue, Black, Lavender or Silver.

Actually, I still have this bike / frame. It doesn't get much ride time. I've converted it into a SS, but with the late '80 geometry (long TT and chain stays), it really is a very expensive (old tech) beach cruiser!


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Colonel Flagg said:


> Bontrager (the real Bontrager, not the Trek reincarnation), Bridgestone, Mountain Goat, Swobo (I guess they're back), Schwinn/Paramount.


you took the words outta my mouth. BRING BACK BONTRAGER!!!!!!!!


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

*Fat City Cycles would have to be in such a list.*

I suppose American should be in the list too. They had a long top tube long before Gary Fisher and the Waterloo copy cats gave it a stupid name.

Bullseye should also get some fame.


----------



## Maida7 (Apr 29, 2005)

All those Filet brazed steel frame makers like:

Ritchey
Mtn Goat
Off Road Toad
Bontrager

They would need some tubing so bring back the Tange Prestige.

But I miss most the old tire designs. I'd like a set of Specialized Ground Contols (the originals) but in UST tubeless format.


----------



## fsp (Feb 15, 2006)

Mantis, Yeti, Mt Goat, Fat Chance, Klein, Salsa
Suntour, Grafton, Ringle, Machine Tech, IRD

What an interesting place the mtb world used to be...


----------



## phatphil (Feb 3, 2004)

PaMtnBkr said:


> For me it's Large Hardware shorts. Best shorts I ever had. Killer chamois and tough shell. Comfy as hell. I literally wore mine out, the material where it contacts the seat just disappeared after 3 years of non stop use. My other favorite company was Onza. Loved their Porcupine tires and their pedals too!


couldn't agree more on this one. 
Switchbaks also would be nice. the after ride shorts i bought in 93 have holes in them now.


----------



## jus1gear (Apr 10, 2006)

*Oh yeah I forgot to mention*

Storm Cycles, If they were still around I would still have a Storm Thunder. Anyone know if the rights to these names and products would be for sale?


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

http://www.firstflightbikes.com/NewGoat.htm


----------



## fsp (Feb 15, 2006)

hollister said:


> https://www.firstflightbikes.com/NewGoat.htm


It's a work in progress, but Jeff has good ideas & plans to keep the new Goat interesting yet traditional.

Jills Whiskeytown is a good start:

https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=221087&highlight=goat

And the Whiskey in Team Splatter is pretty beechin too (though this one was done before they had head badges & decals worked out.):

https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=191772&highlight=goat


----------



## iCrashed (Aug 15, 2006)

*dont fret*



mikedeber said:


> not a bike part, but remember that juice company called Veryfine? that stuff was tasty.


it still exists


----------



## forkboy (Apr 20, 2004)

*Ummmm.....*



fsp said:


> Mantis, Yeti, Mt Goat, Fat Chance, Klein, Salsa
> Suntour, Grafton, Ringle, Machine Tech, IRD
> 
> What an interesting place the mtb world used to be...


Yeti
Mt goat
Klein
Salsa
IRD
Sun Tour
Ringle

Maybe not all in their original incarnation, but...


----------



## jugdish (Apr 1, 2004)

M.J. said:


> Bridgestone


 My first thought as well...


----------



## Ultra Magnus (Jan 13, 2004)

Not that it's been gone for very long but I wish Progressive Suspension would bring back the 5th Element shocks....


BM


----------



## The Weasel (Dec 22, 2003)

jus1gear said:


> 6. Kooka, The Kooka Racha brake levers were the coolest for their time.
> 
> Any Others???
> Trav


I bet they'd make kick ass cranks.

RNH clothing.


----------



## SmarterThanU (Oct 20, 2006)

The 5th element from Progressive Suspension was a mediocre shock at best. Too many engineering flaws. From a riders stand point it delivered a satisfactory ride, but nothing special, however being an Engineer myself I can't help but wonder who OK'd it to be produced with all the initial flaws. Now I hear they are using the same technology or lack there of in a line of ATV shocks called the 6th Sense. We're better without them and their quirky Bruce Willis themed names.


----------



## BikeMojo (Jan 6, 2005)

Synchros.


----------



## alexg (Jan 25, 2004)

What about Spooky?

The old pre trek Klein was sweet as well. 

Fat City Cycles would be at the top of my list though.


----------



## Guyechka (Jul 19, 2005)

Look, as I see it, Fat City still exists in two forms: IF and Merlin. Chance left, but Fat City went on to create even more coveted and more expensive frames. 

Although, my Yo Eddy was the single best handling bike I've ever ridden, and now it's gone.:sad:


----------



## fsp (Feb 15, 2006)

forkboy said:


> Yeti Mt goat Klein Salsa IRD SunTour Ringle
> 
> Maybe not all in their original incarnation, but...


I knew I'd have to clarify.

Yeti with John Parker (or FTW or any of the original crew)
Mt Goat with Jeff Lindsay, Paul Price (yes thats Paul, from Paul Component) and Russ Picketts unbelievable paint (best chance of capturing the spirit of the original brand)
Klein with Gary Klein, making cool aluminum artwork and pushing the boundaries of the material & concept of a bike frame.
Salsa with founder Ross Shaffer holding the torch in that particular way that no one else who has built frames has managed to (flawless fillet brazing with no filing or sanding).
IRD with crazy Rod Moses on the drawing board & mill.
Suntour holding Shimanos feet to the fire, making a component group that's lighter and more durable for the $, and by now, smoother to boot.
Ringle partnering with Grafton to produce that successful domestic-produced total build they were so close to.

These are all very different companies than their namesake. I wish the old companies could come back... of course, it's not going to happen, but this thread wasn't called "Companies you wish would come back that could"...

What made these companies cool is that they actually designed and built their products themselves. That is what I miss. What I wish would come back are companies capable of actually riding, identifying a need, designing an interesting part, producing them, marketing them, and selling them, and finding an appreciative market willing to pay the cost of quality to support them. Instead, we have turned from a country of sculptors and builders into a country of middlemen skimming off the top. It's just harder to get excited about someone who picked out some colors had stickers applied to a part they picked out of any of a hundred chinese catalogues...

Hats off to Yeti though. Even without the acid-lemonade punch of the Parker/FTW dynamic, they're still doing better than anyone else at the in-house independent game, and it's great to see.


----------



## fsp (Feb 15, 2006)

Guyechka said:


> Fat City still exists in two forms: IF and Merlin. Chance left, but Fat City went on to create even more coveted and more expensive frames.


True, & add Seven to that list... actually, the Fat Chance family tree was pretty huge. I'm trying to remember who all the spinoffs were in the aftermath. Someone put together a flow chart once... pretty amazing how much talent came out of that shop. There's always FatCogs


----------



## Ultra Magnus (Jan 13, 2004)

I was hoping for this response. See, I'm the engieer who designed the 5th air and took over the 5th coil project in it's 2nd year, and considering what we had to work with here at the time, it turned out really well. The failure of the company was in their idiocy of buying 50,000 component at a time "to save money (high qty's = lower price per component) by which making it impossible to upgrade the product with new reivsions. That, and they (management) were (and still are) too cheap and short sighted to see that holding on to defective parts will cost more money in the end than scrapping them to replace them with upgraded components. My first year hear was very exciting, the 2nd year had me scratching my head, and now I'm looking for a new job, since 2/3's of the company is getting laid off. I had a Gen II 5th air that addressed 9 defective and/or design inadequecies designed about six months after the first one was released. Progressive dealt with throw away dampers in the past, bought from Gabriel Mexico, Arvin, Beilstein and others, and product life cycle/upgrades wasn't ever anything more than a new decal or new chrome covers. Something like the 5th line was more advanced than they (management) could deal with. They failed the 5th product, that was a successfull seller earning a few million a year in sales, but they scrapped it so we could focus our eneregy on the 6th sense line. And if they couldn't hack the mtb scene, there's NO way they will hack the ATV scene, far more money, far stiffer well established competition, and a far smaller market to sell too. In the ATV scene ther will be NO OE spec of any shocks, since Honda, Yamaha, and Suzuki all have their own Japanese shock manufacturers, and the only people that will spend $3000 on a set of shocks are racers, which is a very small portion of the ATV market. And now the OE atv suspension is advancing to the level of their moto counterparts so more people will end up saving tons of money having their stock stuff re-valved and spending that money on other racing costs, just like moto racers. I've got 7 short (or long, as this time seems to be dragging out) work days left!! 

PSI gets a huge two-thumbs-down! The 5th shocks had tons of potential if management would have just let us do our jobs.

BM


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

fsp said:


> I knew I'd have to clarify.
> 
> Yeti with John Parker (or FTW or any of the original crew)
> Mt Goat with Jeff Lindsay, Paul Price (yes thats Paul, from Paul Component) and Russ Picketts unbelievable paint (best chance of capturing the spirit of the original brand)
> ...


true dat


----------



## Random Drivel (Oct 20, 2006)

I was gonna say Sturmey-Archer but hey, they are still around!

Bridgestone, for sure. Loved my MB1.

MMM, Royce-Union, now there was a brand . . . .


----------



## JmZ (Jan 10, 2004)

Mantis
Battle
Nuke Proof
Amp
Hurry Cat (Linkage forks... ahhhh....)
Odyssey
Bridgestone
Kelly
Curtlo
'Cuda
Lawilll (Probably mangled the spelling, but...)
Univega

JmZ


----------



## Lucky (Jan 12, 2004)

alexg said:


> What about Spooky?QUOTE]
> 
> Yeah! I got to tour their factory when it was in Brewster, NY. I always wanted a Darkside.
> 
> Kathy :^)


----------



## mattbikeboy (Jun 8, 2004)

Mantis
Bridgestone
Breezer (original mountain frames rather than the socially correct city bikes)
Turner (oh wait, I guess they are still around) 

mbb


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

1. Bontrager 

2. Magic Motercycle 

3. TANGE

4. Grove Inovations 

5. Yokota 

Ok this was my list above ... these companies had solid product lines with good people behind the brands but for some reason or another the companies just didnt work out.

It's not really fair to list companies like 

IBIS ... sold off by Scott Nichol , now making Carbon ..Bla

MountainGoat ... started by Jeff , run by great bike minded people . Someone had the great idea to bring Taiwan into the mix for manufacotring support and funding and soon after the ship sank .

MountainCycle ... started by genius ... later sold to Kinesis
See MountainGoat as refrance , ship sank and later sold 
looks promising now though ( said with fingers crossed , Tim hope you still have a j.o.b.)

SALSA .. sold to QBP , and Ross helped the Souldcraft guys get started , still want a Salsa buy a soulcraft .. same thing but better !
( there never getting their mill back from me either ! )

Baracuda .. oh come on .. these were catoluge bikes sold through parkpre and their parent company . 

Oddssey .. NEWS FLASH there still in business and making better stuff now them they did before .. don't tell me you really loved you pump seatpost that much .

KELLY .. Heck they were still in business up to like 2-3 weeks ago !
I still get his spam emails every tuesday morning saying he has frames for sale 

Bridestone .... UM hello , anyone anyone Buler ... Go look at the tires on your car ... YUP Same company ! They jsut dont import their bikes to the U.S. any longer . You can still buy a Bridgestone MTB in Japan !

Spooky ... great company but now you can buy a Sinister and a FBM .. what the F am I saying ... the 2 people who were building bikes at Spooky are still building bikes , jsut differnt stickers on the DT's 

Personally their should be a list of companies that made good products but dont any longer list .....

TIOGA .. tension disk anyone , Farmer John and his cousin ... great stuff 

KLEIN ... Um blame TREK

Bontrager ... SEE Klein for example 

Syncross ... sold to GT .. then ????? Now owned by Ritchey .. WTF ??

IRD ... some of the best designed products of the eighties , now owned by MERRY SALES ... ok at best .

IBIS falls into this catogory once made steel with a soul , now they get Roxy from Pottery Barn to design souless carbon and the slaves @ MARTEK build them !

I could go on but I think that might be enough !


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Another vote for Bridgestone -> Grant's version


----------



## jus1gear (Apr 10, 2006)

*Synchros*



BikeMojo said:


> Synchros.


I'd love a pair of those steel cranks.
Trav


----------



## nucmedjim (Sep 11, 2006)

*Mabye not MTBs but:*

Remember the old

P.K. Rippers
Hutch
and my personal fav. The Torker 280x


----------



## Ottoreni (Jan 27, 2004)

*Syncros*

Syncros

Canadian Style!


----------



## BikeMojo (Jan 6, 2005)

Evil4bc said:


> IBIS falls into this catogory once made steel with a soul , now they get Roxy from Pottery Barn to design souless carbon and the slaves @ MARTEK build them !
> 
> I could go on but I think that might be enough !


hahahaha

when you have a chance I would like to hear more from your list.



Ottoreni said:


> Syncros
> 
> Canadian Style!


yup, before they had a logo.








...

er, I should say when the only logo they had was...










jus1gear,
a buddy of mine has several stockpiled (for his personal consumption). Currently he has over 20,000 miles on his BB, and still going. With his stash of cranks and BBs he could ride to the moon and back.


----------



## Ottoreni (Jan 27, 2004)

*Syncros*

If he has the aluminum cranks

and ever wants to sell one,

I'll be a more than willing taker.


----------



## Reptile (Mar 31, 2005)

*NYC Freeride*

Best platform pedals ever.

What I wouldn't give for a pair of chrome Glory Holes...


----------



## grinch (Jul 29, 2005)

*How about a return to former glory*

Returning to their original status:

Bontrager...pre Trek 
GT Circa 96-98
Klein...Pre Trek 
Mongoose....pre Wal mart


----------



## Guyechka (Jul 19, 2005)

nucmedjim said:


> Remember the old
> 
> P.K. Rippers
> Hutch
> and my personal fav. The Torker 280x


HEY! I got my PK Ripper in college. People made fun of me, said I was riding around on a clown bike. That thing was tricked out: z-rims, landing gear, cw bars, etc. It had been built up by a racer who knew what he was doing. I wish I hadn't sold it. I would love to go out in the street right now and ride around on my clown bike.


----------



## wrongway (Jul 26, 2005)

Paragon Machine Works -- loved their chainrings!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

For me I'd like to see Bontrager, Ritchey, Spooky and of course after 31st Jan next year Dekerf...


----------



## SuspectDevice (Apr 12, 2004)

I miss Spooky like someone stole a child from me. I rode for and worked at Spooky, and I ride for and work for Sinister and ride an FBM, and there is really no comparison. Spooky was just the most fun, most punk rock bike company full of underachievers that will ever exist. 

Chris and Kevin co-owning the company and Adam Mictchell(the sales guy) were so f*cking real and so proud of who they were and what they were into, and their comically in your face attitude and balls has really never been matched again in the bike industry. 
FBM is the closest thing, and Crandall took SO MUCH inspiration and advice from Chris and Kevin when he was starting things up that as someone who has watched FBM grow I take a real sense of pride.

Sinister is just nowhere near as cool as it can and should be. It has a silly name, and the fact that it was originally started by real jerks is just hard to overcome. The jerks are gone now, and it's the FTW show, but he is so reticent to put more of his personality into the company, so things have stayed pretty sterile in terms of image and corporate personality.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

I loved the Spooky Pit Boss, I had the chance to buy one of the last ones but it was slightly too big for me at the time. Does anyone have a pic of one?


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

SuspectDevice said:


> I miss Spooky like someone stole a child from me. I rode for and worked at Spooky, and I ride for and work for Sinister and ride an FBM, and there is really no comparison. Spooky was just the most fun, most punk rock bike company full of underachievers that will ever exist.
> 
> Chris and Kevin co-owning the company and Adam Mictchell(the sales guy) were so f*cking real and so proud of who they were and what they were into, and their comically in your face attitude and balls has really never been matched again in the bike industry.
> FBM is the closest thing, and Crandall took SO MUCH inspiration and advice from Chris and Kevin when he was starting things up that as someone who has watched FBM grow I take a real sense of pride.
> ...


i got my darkside(black driveside white nondrive) about a month before the end.one day the website was there the next it wasnt.what happened?


----------



## GrantB (Jan 10, 2004)

fsp said:


> Mantis, Yeti, Mt Goat, Fat Chance, Klein, Salsa
> Suntour, Grafton, Ringle, Machine Tech, IRD
> 
> What an interesting place the mtb world used to be...


As a native Tennessean, and native Chattanoogan to boot, I'll add the pre-buyout Litespeed. When I started riding, all I ever wanted was a Litespeed hardtail.


----------



## BikeMojo (Jan 6, 2005)

Ottoreni said:


> If he has the aluminum cranks
> 
> and ever wants to sell one,
> 
> I'll be a more than willing taker.


The polished aluminum Syncros cranks. And no, he won't part with them.... not even to me.


----------



## rafdog (Jun 16, 2006)

M.J. said:


> Bridgestone


Right on:thumbsup: ...I miss mine bridgestone in blue green two-tone. My proflex...not so much.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*rotec*

rotec,the xc bikes


----------



## nath (Aug 30, 2005)

What happened to Altek? I've got a really nice set of thier CNC'd red anodized brakes. I wish I had matching levers but by the time I could afford them I couldn't find them anywhere.


----------



## AKamp (Jan 26, 2004)

Surprised no one mentioned WTB. WTB may still be around in name but not spirit. As far as I am concerned WTB and IRD were on top of the industry 10-15 years ago. Lets get some simple inovation back into mountain biking that doesn't involve links or shocks. Widgets and cams are fine though.


----------



## neveride (Feb 7, 2004)

PaMtnBkr said:


> For me it's Large Hardware shorts. Best shorts I ever had. Killer chamois and tough shell. Comfy as hell. I literally wore mine out, the material where it contacts the seat just disappeared after 3 years of non stop use.!


I still got 3 pairs of Large Hardwares in commission, two that have seen better days and 1 pair I've only worn once (when I was working at a shop that carried them years ago, I bought like 8 pairs and wore all the rest out.

Not the lightest, but there was/is something about the large hardwares I've always liked.

I think the Hoss shorts are a great compromise...fairly inexpensive, and lighter weight.


----------



## jus1gear (Apr 10, 2006)

*PullStar Spelling?*

It looks like I9 has picked up the Pullstar ball.


----------



## SlowSSer (Dec 19, 2003)

http://www.firstflightbikes.com/1989_Trimble.htm

anyone remember Trimble? rather unique. it would have been interesting to see where these guys could have taken the tech.


----------



## JmZ (Jan 10, 2004)

Aparently still around. Take a look in the Vintage/Retro forum, but tread cautiously... read the posts for the reasons why...

JmZ


----------



## fsp (Feb 15, 2006)

SlowSSer said:


> it would have been interesting to see where these guys could have taken the tech.


Big ol "No comment."


----------



## Evel Knievel (Mar 28, 2004)

Jessep said:


> I always wanted a pair of Grafton's, but was a poor kid when they were around. Something tells me my 8" xt rotor works a bit better than these. But shimano doesn't use 3D violet..
> 
> *sigh*


 Oh how I dreamed of those blue ano grafton cranks that sat in the glass case at the LBS for years. But alas I was the poor kid too.

Grafton and GT within 50miles of each other. 
GT and Schwinn back to their former glory.
Bullseye hubs.


----------



## Gakster (Jan 12, 2004)

jus1gear said:


> I was just getting all sentimental over some of my old bikes and bike parts.
> Some bikes and parts that made an impression on me over the years
> 
> 1. Barracuda, My old A2T was one of my favorite bikes.


I miss my pre-Ross, Made in Durango, 'Cuda A2V Tange Ultimate Superlite steel frame. Clear coat over brushed steel/Wine red... (sigh)


----------



## lordmike (Jul 2, 2006)

The Altek blades for the Maguras were the best.
Pricey little critters, but a work of art.
If anyone has a pair, lmk.


----------



## lambo (Dec 25, 2005)

Bendix two-speed kickback hub


----------



## JUNGLEKID5 (May 1, 2006)

how about nishiki


----------



## misctwo (Oct 24, 2004)

American Bikes. M16. Nuff Said.


----------



## notaknob (Apr 6, 2004)

*Oh Onza......*



PaMtnBkr said:


> My other favorite company was Onza. Loved their Porcupine tires and their pedals too!


Oh, Onza... They were semi-responsible for two emergency room visits. I slid out on a quick dash to the store when it had started to rain. I tore off 5 "pork-pines" from the tires and 1 square inch of skin. The pedals had a tendency to pre-release. I discovered this when bunny-hopping and "flew " off the bike, sliding to a stop on the side of the trail. Unfortunatly, my skin had absorbed a quantity of mud and rock.

Still have a Nuke Proof hub. I remember showing up at a ride and a guy said "nice hub". No mention of the bike, just the hub.


----------



## AndrewTO (Mar 30, 2005)

SlowSSer said:


> http://www.firstflightbikes.com/1989_Trimble.htm
> 
> anyone remember Trimble? rather unique. it would have been interesting to see where these guys could have taken the tech.


Damn, you beat me to it. The carbon bike they did in '05 ..... mmmmmmmmm, carbon Trimble. Arrhgrhghgrhgrhgr. One of only two rigid frames I would actually buy.

If I could see anyone come back - I really can't comment. I can only say that i'd like to see more of "the way things were". I call it "The Billet Years" (a couple of posters in this thread might even remember that thread). Right now only SRAM's X0 RD is even close to the old CNC'd RDs that existed years ago, somewhat mimicing Paul's, Gorilla and Precision's offereings (amongst others). Yeah yeah, some WERE crap, but some WERE pretty good. ALL looked killer, IMHO.

Ahhh, pipe-dreams.


----------



## kid4lyf (Aug 8, 2006)

lordmike said:


> The Altek blades for the Maguras were the best.
> Pricey little critters, but a work of art.
> If anyone has a pair, lmk.


Just sold my AMP with the V-brake style blades.

As silky smooth as the day I paid the exorbitant price for them.
True bike porn.

I wish Machine Tech was alive.
Front hubs that made Chris King envious.
By now they might've been able to make a rear drive that worked.


----------



## Loll (May 2, 2006)

*bridgestone still exist, how about Nishiki?*

Bridgestone still exist, just in their native Japanese format. They actually have a website running under bridgestone Japan. If you have connections in Japan, one can still technically purchase them.

While on the asian market, I did like to see Nishiki come back. I pass by an old nishiki everyday when I go to work. Sure would have been a bike I like to own 10 to 15 yrs ago. Electric blue color, Rockshox Quadra 10, fat aluminum downtube. Too bad the one I see everyday is really beat up already.


----------



## GT2005 (Mar 23, 2005)

I'll second that, GT when it was its own company, they rocked then! -GT2005



grinch said:


> Returning to their original status:
> 
> Bontrager...pre Trek
> GT Circa 96-98
> ...


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

i wish someone would buy Schwinn back and get them the heck out of department stores and in the the spot light of what was once the most reconizable name in the game


----------



## SuperNewb (Mar 6, 2004)

BikeMojo said:


> The polished aluminum Syncros cranks. And no, he won't part with them.... not even to me.


Yeah I still got my polished Syncros cranks and a Syncros dble row BB to go with it.

But for a steel crank I would rather have went with Sweet Wings. :thumbsup: They even had the intergrated BB on the left arm!


----------



## jus1gear (Apr 10, 2006)

shwinn8 said:


> i wish someone would buy Schwinn back and get them the heck out of department stores and in the the spot light of what was once the most reconizable name in the game


The Home Grown is one of my all time favorite frames, especially the gold one.
Trav


----------



## dwnhlldav (Feb 2, 2006)

I miss Eastern Woods Research. I wanted one of their frames for so long.


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)

I loved those Syncros tubular cranks, I really regret parting with them (square taper and all). Syncros is still around, or more accurately is back yet again, but is now a Ritchey-owned subsidiary selling a mix of seemingly catalog parts and some newly engineered bits. The only good things I have heard about the new gear are from people who are paid to ride it, so I am passing on the new incarnation. The old Syncros had the killer bar ends, too, with the extension off the back. I'd sell my left kidney for a pair of those for my retro-inspired Kona commuter.


----------



## fsp (Feb 15, 2006)

carbuncle said:


> I loved those Syncros tubular cranks, I really regret parting with them (square taper and all). Syncros is still around, or more accurately is back yet again, but is now a Ritchey-owned subsidiary selling a mix of seemingly catalog parts and some newly engineered bits...


It's all over but the brand name now. Pick some parts ouf of a catalogue, send your artwork over, instant bike brand. Leave costly innovation up to Sram, Shimano, & Campy. The old Syncros Revolutions were a thing of beauty.


----------



## iscariot (Oct 24, 2006)

Cycle Pro Snake Belly BMX tires. best ever.

http://cgi.ebay.com/OLD-BMX-CYCLE-P...ryZ64644QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## kid4lyf (Aug 8, 2006)

SuperNewb said:


> I would rather have went with Sweet Wings. :thumbsup: They even had the intergrated BB on the left arm!


THOSE were the bomb back in the day.
Design looks vaguely familiar to something now made by a company with a big "S"...


----------



## ferday (Jan 15, 2004)

Balfa!!


----------



## pacman (Jan 16, 2004)

*welll*



Maida7 said:


> But I miss most the old tire designs. I'd like a set of Specialized Ground Contols (the originals) but in UST tubeless format.


Do you miss Farmer Johns?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

AKamp said:


> Surprised no one mentioned WTB. WTB may still be around in name but not spirit.


There we go.
Needs to be the original Steve/Charlie/Mark trio.

I'd like Tom to start FB'ing bikes again too.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Oh...and I'd run white OnZa Porc's on all my bikes if they came in a nice 2.1 or 2.3 kevlar. 

Tioga Tension Disks go without saying...I still use them.


----------



## Kronk (Jan 4, 2004)

Maida7 said:


> But I miss most the old tire designs. I'd like a set of Specialized Ground Contols (the originals) but in UST tubeless format.


I liked the Storm Controls. I just tossed my last set out a few weeks back. Too rotted to install for the snow this year.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2006)

Matt Chester

why didn't I order one??? :madman:


----------



## BIke N Gear (Sep 27, 2004)

Fat City Cycles with Chris Chance, so I could get a 29" Yo Eddy:thumbsup:


----------



## The Tractor (Jan 15, 2004)

*Trek.....*

Trek (old school from the 80's before they lost thier minds), lugged steel frames and forks that sold at a good price. Now they have only one model in steel and it's $$$$$. Thank god I still have my '88 400 (bought it new), which BTW will be back on the road this weekend after a 6yr stay in the attic in pieces. Just waiting for rims.........

Rob


----------



## dburatti (Feb 14, 2004)

I miss the US made Voodoo Cycles. I know that Joe Murray has resurrected Voodoo, but they're made overseas now.

I had Onzas as my first clipless pedal and do NOT miss those things!

D


----------



## roaddog (Aug 30, 2004)

indigosky said:


> Matt Chester
> 
> why didn't I order one??? :madman:


Matt is out of the business? He was mainly single speed, titanium even. wouldn't rust while riding it through Leadville winters where he was set up for a while. Single speed in snow is good, but not on these moutains in summer.


----------



## Plummit (Jan 14, 2004)

Still have my Darkside w/ replaceable hanger, but no new hangars :-( One sweet ride. Man, I loved that bike, and loved that I was getting it from a small eastern company. Although now it's relegated to more mundane duties, I think often about building it back up to trailworthiness. Rode that thing everywhere. Local spots, NH, VT, Lynn, the Darkside even made it out to Moab for a week. Any chance Frank or someone up at Sinister might have a few old hangers gathering dust somewhere?


----------



## kid4lyf (Aug 8, 2006)

dburatti said:


> I had Onzas as my first clipless pedal and do NOT miss those things!
> 
> D


They were a great intro to clipless pedals though.
The idea of being able to change the ease of entry/exit as you get used to riding with clipless.
Great concept.
So-so execution.


----------



## Octane (Mar 16, 2004)

I agree with the old Ibis and Bontrager; I have owned 3 Bontragers since they stopped making frames.

I'm surprised nobody has mentioned *RAZOR ROCK RACING* for their flawless brake levers and durable hubs.

Speaking of hubs, what about *SEISEMIC*? They had a really unique hub design with 4", 6", or 8" hub flanges for short, stiff spokes. A friend of mine is running a 6" hub on a 24" wheel and it's REALLY stiff. We've had some issues with the spoke elbows clearing the disc brake caliper though.


----------



## jus1gear (Apr 10, 2006)

dburatti said:


> I miss the US made Voodoo Cycles. I know that Joe Murray has resurrected Voodoo, but they're made overseas now.
> 
> I had Onzas as my first clipless pedal and do NOT miss those things!
> 
> D


Those were my first pedals, I remember my first ride with them, I was going up the Dan Cook trail on Mt. Diablo when I lost traction and fell over sideways. I sat there lying across the trail for about 5 minutes trying to get out of them, finally a hiker came along and I asked him to twist my foot for me. Long story short the vultures didn't get me!!!


----------



## fsp (Feb 15, 2006)

Octane said:


> I'm surprised nobody has mentioned *RAZOR ROCK RACING* for their flawless brake levers and durable hubs.
> 
> Speaking of hubs, what about *SEISEMIC*? They had a really unique hub design with 4", 6", or 8" hub flanges for short, stiff spokes.


Hmmm. Not familiar wit Razors got any pics?

Speaking of high flange mtb hubs...


----------



## dburatti (Feb 14, 2004)

.....


----------



## Kronk (Jan 4, 2004)

The Tractor said:


> Trek (old school from the 80's before they lost thier minds), lugged steel frames and forks that sold at a good price. Now they have only one model in steel and it's $$$$$. Thank god I still have my '88 400 (bought it new), which BTW will be back on the road this weekend after a 6yr stay in the attic in pieces. Just waiting for rims.........
> 
> Rob


I just sold my old Trek 330 road bike about two months ago.


----------



## smalbikpro (Aug 3, 2006)

qrank.

i love their gloves, i've had the same pair for about 3 years now and they're just falling apart. sadly i cant find any other gloves that the cuffs come high up on the wrist like the qrank downhill gloves.


----------



## shatbirdbicycle (Apr 27, 2006)

Kent 
Concord
Onza


----------



## madonenm (Jan 13, 2004)

*Power Post*

It would be interesting to see what they would have for todays market


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Oct 7, 2006)

Rumpfy said:


> There we go.
> Needs to be the original Steve/Charlie/Mark trio.
> 
> I'd like Tom to start FB'ing bikes again too.


The (presumably Taiwanese) OEM seatpost on my Kona has the WTB logo on the shaft but "Koski" cast into the head/clamp. I guess any OG/founder will do in a pinch...


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Sep 5, 2003)

*Murray*

I had a banana seat Murray bicycle that was red and yellow. I rode that bike literaly until the wheels fell off. Aahhh the memories!:thumbsup: Occasionally, I'll search eBay and Craig's list to see if one might be on sale somewhere. I'll get it just to have for sentimental reasons.


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)

smalbikpro said:


> qrank.
> 
> i love their gloves, i've had the same pair for about 3 years now and they're just falling apart. sadly i cant find any other gloves that the cuffs come high up on the wrist like the qrank downhill gloves.


I loved those too, used to buy them all the time when I was a messenger. Best windguard is plastic!


----------

